# problem with new zealand immigration websites



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

I have been trying to access new zealand
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/

but it keeps coming up with this below

can anyone help or know why this comes up? thanks







You are not authorized to view this page
You do not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials that you supplied. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Contact the Web site administrator if you believe you should be able to view this directory or page. 
Click the Refresh button to try again with different credentials. 
HTTP Error 401.1 - Unauthorized: Access is denied due to invalid credentials.
Internet Information Services (IIS)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Technical Information (for support personnel)

Go to Microsoft Product Support Services and perform a title search for the words HTTP and 401. 
Open IIS Help, which is accessible in IIS Manager (inetmgr), and search for topics titled Authentication, Access Control, and About Custom Error Messages.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Immigration New Zealand works fine for me. Try it again.


----------



## karimax (Jun 5, 2011)

jilkfree1978 said:


> I have been trying to access new zealand
> Immigration New Zealand
> 
> but it keeps coming up with this below
> ...


humn... it seems there is restriction on your net connection... are you accessing this through your company connection?? if so maybe they have restricted some browsing access... if not then you could try it again after an hour...

if your browsing at home try to power off your modem and restart your computer then try again...

Hope this helps!


----------

